
A solution to the learning dilemma for recurrent networks of spiking neurons - aethertap
https://www.biorxiv.org/content/10.1101/738385v3
======
marmaduke
I just saw Mass present this paper at HBP summit and came to post it here. It
sounds fairly interesting since it can perform gradients without reverse mode
differentiation.

